# [OT] Winzozz sale in auto!!

## ProT-0-TypE

Tra un po avremmo la fortuna di guidare una Punto col nostro amatissimo sistema operativo targato M$. Leggete un po qui

----------

## koma

/me vive a torino e prepara i bagagli ... ma prima costruisce 2 o 3 molotoff da tirare dentro una certa azienducola.....

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In settimana è stato reso noto un accordo strategico tra Fiat e Microsoft per lo sviluppo di un sistema informatico standardizzato destinato alle autovetture della casa torinese.
> 
> 

 

Standardizzato? AHAHAHHAH

Aspetta che non ce la faccio + cado dalla sedia  :Smile: 

Neanche sanno che vuol dire standard da quelle parti...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Così quando la macchina ti lascia in panne sai di chi è la colpa!

Vedremo messaggi tipo: "la tua macchina ha riscontrato un errore fatale! Spengere, scendere, risalire e riavviare il motore. In caso di mancata accensione rivolgersi all'amministratore della tua auto"   :Laughing: 

----------

## hardskinone

FIAT: Fix It Again Tuning

----------

## AlterX

Insomma...che dire!

un binomio più azzeccato di così non si poteva avere!!!

Adesso si che diventa un pericolo la fiat...attenzione a quando uscite!!

E' anche scritto che svolge funzione di monitoraggio dei componenti dell'automobile...uhm.... sicuramente non darà mai alert al conducende, visto che sarà sicuramente  un colabrodo di sistema.

Magari (sicuramente) qualche cracker entrerà nel sistema dell'auto...e lì saranno cazzetti!!!

Ciaoo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Tra le novità aspettiamoci un CTRL+ALT+CANC nel volante... 

e poi dobbiamo munirci di antivirus!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

sulla mia nuova Alfa Romeo quella roba li non ci metterà mai piede, metterò Gentoo...   :Wink: 

non mi piace l'idea che qualcosa di Microzoz vada ad interfacciarsi con la centralina dell'auto... piuttosto stacco i cavi a Microzoz...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

/Prevedo il futuro mode ON/

[BugTraq Advisory]

Riscontrato bug in Microsoft Windows Automotive

Pericolosità: Fate voi..

Su tutti i veicoli dotati di Microsoft Windows Automotive è stato riscontrato il seguente bug... Se in fase di cambio marcia, cambiate stazione della radio, la macchina comincierà ad accelerare e frenare a ritmo della canzone che state ascoltando.

Inoltre l'estensione M$ McDrive che permette alla vostra auto di identificarvi in maniera univoca e di velocizzare le vostre ordinazioni e il pagamento del pranzo, comunicando tramite blutooth, quando andate ad ordinare ad un qualsiasi ristorante take away in realtà continua a rilasciare le informazioni caricate dall'utente [nome cognome carta di credito e preferenze alimentari, oltre che musicali, nel caso di presenza del plugin M$ Media Car Player] anche allontanatisi dal ristorante.

In fine si è verificato un piccolo problema nel modulo M$ Active Passenger il quale permette una scalata di privilegi, da passeggero a guidatore, con potenziale estromissione dai comandi di guida del legittimo guidatore... [Prevedo il futuro mode OFF]

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Anzi poi va a finire con le BMW in thailandia [grazie primero.gentoo] dove il ministro dell'economia è rimasto intrappolato in macchina e stava soffocando ed un soldato ha dovuto spaccare il finestrino per liberarlo...

Come rimpiango  i bei tempi...

----------

## marco86

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Come rimpiango  i bei tempi...

 

ah ah ah ah ah

bella davvero...

----------

## primero.gentoo

Beh, l'ultima volta che avevo letto del M$ Car Auto Drive and Parking ecco cosa era successo.

Io mi tengo la mia motoretta , non potro usare MSN ... ma almeno l'unica schermata blu che vedo e' il cielo   :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

fortuna che ho preso una 307 e non una fiat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Beh, l'ultima volta che avevo letto del M$ Car Auto Drive and Parking ecco cosa era successo.

 

Non bello  :Smile: . Ma pensate che ci si possa fare rimborsare anche qui win?

----------

## KASH

Come al solito la FIAT fa scelte non condivisibili con la maggior parte delle persone che credono nel lavoro che fanno all'interno dell'azienda.  Vedi la lotta degli OPERAI fiat di Melfi.....21 giorni di duro sciopero,  OPERAI tra i piu redditivi del settore auto a livello mondiale ...inermi presi a manganellate dalla polizia serva del padrone..trattati come bestie perchè colpevoli di aver rivendicato  un proprio diritto. Lotta dura senza paura!!!

----------

## marco86

@KASH: ovvio che se fanno danni li prendono a manganellate, fanno bene e calmarli, come loro hanno il diritto di scioperare, hanno il dovere di rispettare le regole, quelle ci sono sempre, non scioperano mai, e secondo me, demolire tutto per protesta è una caz***a!

Secondo me la mossa di M$ avra successo, basta che ti mettono un monitor un po grande, una grafica azzeccata e il gioco è fattto, la gente potra andare in giro a tirarsela per il suo navigatore....e tutti quelli che ne capiscono niente diranno oh....che belllo, e giù soldi alla M$, anche se poi le cose non andranno, la scusa sara che l'utente ha eseguito una procedura sbagliata! quelli della M$ sono dei volponi...puntano su chi non se ne intende..che guarda l'apparenza, almeno, questo secodo me...

----------

## KASH

[quote="sisma86"]@KASH: ovvio che se fanno danni li prendono a manganellate, fanno bene e calmarli, come loro hanno il diritto di scioperare, hanno il dovere di rispettare le regole, quelle ci sono sempre, non scioperano mai, e secondo me, demolire tutto per protesta è una caz***a!

Non concordo assolutamente con quello che dici in quanto lo sciopero fatto a Melfi è stato fatto in modo pacifico dagli operai. La polizia è intervenuta a manganellate sugli operai e sulle loro famiglie ( donne e bambini compresi!!) i quali erano seduti a terra con le mani alzate...indifesi...e senza opporre la minima resistenza. Ti dico questo perchè ho partecipato attivamente a quei 21 giorni di scioperoe non come te ( scusami se te lo dico) che lo ha seguito dalle televisioni strumentalizzate dei padroni. Scusate lo sfogo!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *KASH wrote:*   

> Scusate lo sfogo!

  Io non entro nel merito della questione , ma che c'entra uno scipero con il SO che ci piazzeranno nei loro prodotti  :Question:   :Confused:  Non prendiamo la tangente veh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *KASH wrote:*   

> Lotta dura senza paura!!!

 

Come è già stato fatto notare, direi di chiudere qui.   :Confused: 

----------

